# INIZ Doubles Bandwidth In Netherlands



## Patrick (Aug 25, 2013)

We've been quite restrictive holding back giving clients more bandwidth due to potential abuse (outgoing) however we have made a decision to double ALL clients bandwidth.
 
As some of you may already know we offer a generous amount of bandwidth already and one of the very few hosts providing genuine unmetered free incoming bandwidth.
 
We're looking to push even more network traffic on 2 x 10GE load balanced and active failover connectivity we have with NForce!!!
 
And just for those wondering, I have attached the switches observium graph from past 24 hours 
 
All current clients should receive an email shortly, all future orders will be manually edited and doubled as orders come through within 24 hours of order.


----------



## Amitz (Aug 25, 2013)

Great stuff! Thank you, Patrick! 

I have just received my upgrade for the 2 services that I have with Iniz. I was already *very happy* with the service before, but free goodies like this make it even nicer!


----------



## Patrick (Aug 25, 2013)

Amitz said:


> Great stuff! Thank you, Patrick!
> 
> I have just received my upgrade for the 2 services that I have with Iniz. I was already *very happy* with the service before, but free goodies like this make it even nicer!


We're edging towards a year and this is one of many surprises


----------



## Lee (Aug 25, 2013)

I must admit I have had my doubts and digs about Iniz but seems to be going well.

I can admit when I am only 99.9912% right all the time.


----------



## drmike (Aug 25, 2013)

Glad to see INIZ doing more than all the RAM you can eat for $1 dance.  

Free incoming bandwidth   Okay that's a real feature for some.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 25, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> I must admit I have had my doubts and digs about Iniz but seems to be going well.
> 
> I can admit when I am only 99.9912% right all the time.


Must admit we've had our fair share of issues during early this year with UK but we've invested a lot more, took some planning out this and now everything is smooth we're expanding rapidly.

You can expect KVM as well in with similar high resources as soon as we get some more IP Space within the next week or so as well 



buffalooed said:


> Glad to see INIZ doing more than all the RAM you can eat for $1 dance.
> 
> Free incoming bandwidth   Okay that's a real feature for some.


We have free/unmetered incoming in New York, Los Angeles & Amsterdam (effectively all 3 of our current available locations) for all clients!

I can't edit my original post but some other things coming soon:


KVM Plans in NL, followed by KVM in NYC
30min guaranteed response time to all tickets
Same great prices


----------



## stim (Aug 26, 2013)

I appreciate the efforts you have made to improve your service.

Truth be told, I was initially disappointed with the IO4G package as it seemed to have been massively oversold. But in fairness, you responded positively to the complaints.

Thank you.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 26, 2013)

stim said:


> I appreciate the efforts you have made to improve your service.
> 
> Truth be told, I was initially disappointed with the IO4G package as it seemed to have been massively oversold. But in fairness, you responded positively to the complaints.
> 
> Thank you.


Was this 2-3 months ago? We had a issue with the node / LSI firmware back with our old NL provider, since moving to NForce, HP hardware and 10-12 bay arrays everything has been smooth as a rock 

Let me know your ticket # from before if you want to trial out the new servers


----------



## stim (Aug 26, 2013)

INIZ said:


> Was this 2-3 months ago? We had a issue with the node / LSI firmware back with our old NL provider, since moving to NForce, HP hardware and 10-12 bay arrays everything has been smooth as a rock


Yes, I think I have already been moved to the new hardware.

Cheers


----------

